# Feather Duster Calls



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anybody used one of these? I'm looking at getting the stage duster, their competition goose call. If you have used one of their calls, or know somebody who does, I'd greatly appreciate all the feedback i can get.

Thanks,
David


----------



## dakotabirdmounts (Mar 6, 2008)

Feather Duster's are good calls... I learned to blow a short read with a feather duster, and found them to be a good all around call. I now prefer Tim Grounds, but that's just what fits me best. Oh and they have good customer service.


----------



## goosekiller32 (Sep 3, 2007)

I now prefer Tim Grounds

smart man haha, ya but me too i have blowen feather duster calls but i would rather spend a little extra money and get the tim grounds call he has a wide salection of calls to choose from so at least give him a look www.timgrounds.com


----------



## benelliguyusa (Aug 9, 2007)

well this is just my opinion, but i would rather blow a flute then a duster. A duster in my eyes is a call that is made in a garage and sounds like it was, oh ya they are. If you don't want to spend a pile of money get a grounds poly super mag, or get a delrin drc call, you will be getting a lot more for your money with either of this choices thats for sure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Why does it matter where a call is made? Most calls are made in garages and shops, unless they are mass-produced.

To each his own, just seems like a cheap shot.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

duck slayer02 said:


> Has anybody used one of these? I'm looking at getting the stage duster, their competition goose call. If you have used one of their calls, or know somebody who does, I'd greatly appreciate all the feedback i can get.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


I'm using the new freefall and it is one of my favorite calls of all-time. And it is made proudly out of a shop located in a garage!


----------



## coot_hunter89 (Aug 25, 2008)

i blow the stage duster and it is one of my favorite calls


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Chris - It's funny you said that. I know a few call makers, they all are made out of their garage, oddly enough they sound awesome. I suspect that is the case for every small call maker out there other than: Zink, Foiles, Grounds, etc.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

benelliguyusa said:


> well this is just my opinion, but i would rather blow a flute then a duster. A duster in my eyes is a call that is made in a garage and sounds like it was, oh ya they are.


You've been watching too many Zink 24-7 videos.. :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

benelliguyusa said:


> well this is just my opinion, but i would rather blow a flute then a duster. A duster in my eyes is a call that is made in a garage and sounds like it was, oh ya they are. If you don't want to spend a pile of money get a grounds poly super mag, or get a delrin drc call, you will be getting a lot more for your money with either of this choices thats for sure.


I mount birds out of my basement, not some fancy shop...So, that must mean there is no way they could be worth the money right?

Oh yea...and your dead wrong by the way about Duster... Top notch call, that are worth every penny, maybe more!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> maybe more!


Shhhhhhhhh...... :lol:

(_Fully agree, but Davies can't read italic if I remember correct._):biggrin:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

They are good calls and there customer service is second to none. As far as where its made that doesn't matter , I am more concerned with the sound coming out of the call where the call came out of


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

benelliguyusa said:


> well this is just my opinion, but i would rather blow a flute then a duster. A duster in my eyes is a call that is made in a garage and sounds like it was, oh ya they are. If you don't want to spend a pile of money get a grounds poly super mag, or get a delrin drc call, you will be getting a lot more for your money with either of this choices thats for sure.


You cant argue with success no matter who the company is.
http://www.featherdustercalls.com/testimonials.htm


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

dont have a fd call yet but i aint gunna lie like the sounds it makes the different ranges of tones that ive heard come from 'em. Ive hung out before at there shop and they seem like good guys. I work a ZINK MoneyMaker now and before that a cheap quackhead gooszilla poly. dont know other poly calls but the acrylic calls seem easier and more versitile to call with.


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

In my opinion benelli is garbage buy a browning/winchester or the ol faithful 870 and i agree with chris sounds like a cheap shot..... Dont think I am throwin one out there but come one some things better said in a pm not a post


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, I am guessing, someone either got ahold of someone elses user name or password and decided to through yet another cheap shot at the Feather Duster Crew. Funny how that works huh?

Straight out, up until two years ago every zink call was made in a garage, Grounds up until 2 years ago was made in a grage, I can even remember when the drc were being made out of a house.

Whats your point about them being made in a garage again? I'm sorry I must have missed that point. As for sound, awesome, Love my calls and the customer service is second to none. I would just try one out and let yourself decide what you think. Every call fits somone just a little bit better then the next one. But for me, I will keep rolling with Feather Duster calls. Can't beat the drive to the "garage" to try one out when I feel like getting a new one. That and I like to support local company's.

For my money, I will keep rockin Feather Duster calls, no matter where they are being made at. They must sound good, half the guys I hunt with either own one or will be purchasing one. Must speak for itself in that aspect.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Someone on the forums sent me a Stage duster to try out and see if I liked it. I had ordered a Pro Super Mag about the same time it got here so I sent it back. The fact that it was made out of a garage, who cares!?! Wow, all company's have to start somewhere. I liked the call alot, and if I would of had the extra money laying around to get that and the Grounds call I would of.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was made in a garage and I turned out fine!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> I was made in a garage and I turned out fine!


debateable...

:lol:


----------



## benelliguyusa (Aug 9, 2007)

i would have to say they have had limited sucsess most of that left when mr. loeffler left, once again just my two cents.


----------



## benelliguyusa (Aug 9, 2007)

*edited by dblkluk*


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You need to find you a woman and get some release!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> This forum system is not a venue for personal or private vendetta's. Keep your personal business as just that - personal. This forum is not a venue for the resolution of personal disputes with members or companies.


Last warning.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

benelliguyusa said:


> *edited by dblkluk*


You go ahead and dig up some dirt on some of the other call makers (Zink & Grounds Etc..) and tell me how squeaky clean they are. Don't get me wrong they are both looked up to in the waterfowling industry. So this guy made some damned bone head decisions, How old is he, and to base the quality of a product (calls) off one persons not so clean past is baseless. It has no point. Did this guy screw you over or something or maybe like PC said, you just need to release that built up stress and aggression. :beer:

Either or, I have no opinion on these calls, I have heard many good reviews and some so-so, but everybody and every call are different find the right one and dont worry about it. :withstupid:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is there a bad call on the market? I don't think when a goose is flying he is thinking to himself "damn thats a feather duster(substitute any call name) lets go down and see whats happening down there". No calls are personal preference. I had a foiles calls, it didn't fit right. So I went to FD loved the calls and customer service. But to me they werent load enough. So now I am DRC. Oh yeah I also tried a Zink and a Tim Grounds. All calls are made different to have different sounds. I still have not heard a call that sounds exactly like a goose. Untill that days comes I am rolling with DRC. And I have a FD for a back up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosekiller32 said:


> I now prefer Tim Grounds
> 
> smart man haha, ya but me too i have blowen feather duster calls but i would rather spend a little extra money and get the tim grounds call he has a wide salection of calls to choose from so at least give him a look www.timgrounds.com





benelliguyusa said:


> well this is just my opinion, but i would rather blow a flute then a duster. A duster in my eyes is a call that is made in a garage and sounds like it was, oh ya they are. If you don't want to spend a pile of money get a grounds poly super mag, or get a delrin drc call, you will be getting a lot more for your money with either of this choices thats for sure.


Interesting that these same two posts were made from the SAME IP ADDRESS within the same half hour. So obviously someone is going out of his way to create multiple personalities to bash a company.

This is grounds for an IMMEDIATE ban, as will be the case with both of these usernames. I will not tolerate this on Nodak Outdoors.



> This forum system is not a venue for personal or private vendetta's. Keep your personal business as just that - personal. This forum is not a venue for the resolution of personal disputes with members or companies.


Rules are listed at the bottom of every page on the forum - and they will be enforced.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

So take the Feather Duster opinions from those who don't have an axe to grind, which there haven't been anything negative.


----------

